# Baby rat bit(?) by mom *graphic pic*



## Twila (Nov 9, 2009)

I was checking my babies today and noticed one has a large cut under her leg. It isn't bleeding at all and though it is deep, it is only through skin and fat, no muscle is involved. It did not puncture into her abdominal cavity. She seems to be OK, she is scooting around and nursing just as the other babies. The wound looks to be a couple days old, it wasn't there last time I checked on them (4 days ago). I don't like to disturb them every day.

My question is, do you think she is in a lot of pain? Should I euthanize her or watch to see how she does? It doesn't look infected at all at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

mm, looks like it's already healing around the edges... i'm sure mom is on top of keeping it clean. i wouldn't worry, but i would start handling the babies every day, multiple times a day - it's the best way to get them adjusted to being handled.  let mom out to run around and get a break and take turns holding the babies for a few minutes each, stroking them, tugging very gently on their limbs, flipping them over, etc.


----------



## Twila (Nov 9, 2009)

Yea,
I've bred rats many times  I try not to disturb them until they are 10 days old, then I start their socialization. Today they are 10 days old. I am glad you think it looks OK.. It is so deep I just don't want to keep her around if she is hurting but I really don't want to euthanize her if she'll be OK...

Thanks so much


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

:/ Thats cool your looking out for them. But here we do NOT condone intentional breeding.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

since this is not an accidental litter as this forum's title would imply, i'm going to lock this thread to prevent further argument for everyone's sake. :-\ a long while back our stance on intentional breeding and advertising was made clear to you by myself, and once again... this will serve as your last warning.


----------

